# Windows Worm Warning



## JamesM (19 Jan 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7832652.stm

Updates here: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/securi ... 8-067.mspx



For all you Mac users - Get a real computer! 

For Linux users - Bah! You lucky things!


----------



## Ed Seeley (19 Jan 2009)

We've had this at school on our server and it took me and our IT guy over 4 hours to get rid of it on every computer.  Make sure your virus software is totally up to date and you've updated all the security updates from the microsoft site.


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2009)

Never had any issues with viruses really, always have a valid AV running and auto install of all windows updates.
Kaspersky for me is the best one on the market, having tested 10 different packages for work, configured Kaspersky to delete all files infected immediatly without asking me to confirm anything, I find it works best, specially with downloading apps and stuff off the internet.

Also run on a weekly basis: CCleaner, Ad-Aware, Spybot and Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.

I have had my current version of Windows XP installed since I got the PC about 18 months ago, and on my second machine around 2 and a half years.


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jan 2009)

Which do i have to download for vista?

"Windows Vista and Windows Vista Service Pack 1"
"Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1"

Although i had an automatic update last night so it may be sorted


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Which do i have to download for vista?
> "Windows Vista and Windows Vista Service Pack 1"
> "Windows Vista x64 Edition and Windows Vista x64 Edition Service Pack 1"
> Although i had an automatic update last night so it may be sorted



Depends which version of the OS you installed 32 or 64 bit, to be safe just go to the windowsupdate website and do an automatic update there 

But I have heard bad things happening when you install SP1 so at your own risk


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checked, i already have SP1


----------



## LondonDragon (20 Jan 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Just checked, i already have SP1


Just make sure you have a decent AV then you will be fine  whatever you do, don't get Norton! lol


----------



## aaronnorth (20 Jan 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have "Windows Live OneCare" but i might download Ad-Aware as i really liked that although something tells me it was interferring with OneCare...


----------



## chris1004 (24 Jan 2009)

Through experience I second the notion of avoiding  Norton at all costs as its footprint on a pc is shocking (commonly know as bloatware) and the company which run it symantec are only interested in taking your money. When it comes to support when you get a real problem (not the simpler automated ones) they want to charge you Â£90 or so to "take a look". The software slows your pc down considerably and is difficult to completely uninstall if you decide that you don't want it later on.

Kaspersky it is for me which IME is far supperior, I also use ccleaner once a week with automatic updates turned on. Currently running xp sp3 with no problems whatsoever, (touch wood as I don't want to temp fate) I am certainly no computer geek though but I did have to sort out a dodgy pc once with Norton installed on it so learnt a fair bit through neccesity then.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Jan 2009)

If you have Norton installed on Vista that includes a firewall, when you uninstall it the firewall remains on the computer and blocks most traffic, since you have removed it from the Add/Remove programs it will no longer list.

When a machine as Norton on it I always suggest taking it off using the Norton Removal Tool: http://service1.symantec.com/Support/ts ... 3108162039

This will clear all the settings and files from the harddrive and also from the regestry.


----------

